# Sheep handling equipment



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm looking into how to set up a sorting chute and am wondering, for those of you with larger numbers of sheep, what kind of system do you have? Did you make something yourself or buy prefab set ups? Did you order your components or did you buy them at a farm supply store? 

I'm looking at a two-way sorting gate with stop. I'd probably make a chute leading to it out of cattle panels to reduce cost. 

Betsy


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We've used a number of different sort gates at friends' farms. The one we liked best was the TS-900 from D-S Livestock Equipment: http://dslivestock.biz/systemcomponents.html 

We were able to get a used one at the Wisconsin Sheep and Wool Festival sale and have been very happy with it. Our chute system includes two guillotine drop gates made by Sydell, with some solid panels and homemade open bar panels, plus a Townsend bifold gate. I am also glad we got one solid 8-foot panel with the drop-down top. This makes it easier to lean over and give shots or do drenching.

I do wish our scale would fit in line to make weighing easier. 

Sometimes you can find good used equipment on Craigslist.

Peg


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I saw the TS-900 and liked the idea of it, too, with the stop gate. My trainer has an alley with a drop gate at the loading end and the swing gate at the other end, so that you can control the flow, but having the stop gate in front of the swing gate would serve the same purpose. I was just going to use a cattle panel to form a chute/alley to the swing gate, for now.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Cattle panels work for sorting systems, but be careful not to overcrowd. The more vertical parts in a system you have the easier it is to catch a leg. They can bow if the sheep push on them too much. It's also more difficult to reach in and treat the sheep. I use a homemade race and holding area. I was lucky enough to find some solid 2"X6" metal rail fencing for my system. A couple years ago I added 3 drop gates, and a couple sort gates. This morning we(two people and a dog) vaccinated, marked and dewormed 125 adult sheep in 45 minutes. 
Here is a video of my system running the sheep through with no stops. The pen that feeds the system is a 60ft diameter round training pen. The whole system is set up to sort and feed into 5 different fields. There are also holding pens on both sides of the race. It's probably more elaborate than most people want, but it might give you some ideas. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB0Oskwpia8[/ame]


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

You have an awesome sheep dog!


----------

